# Swb80h



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

What does everyone think about this blank for ling. Seems like a good one but May be a tad bit heavy weight wise.


----------



## RodnReelDepot (Oct 17, 2007)

It is a bit heavy for ling at the pier. At 20-40# with a 13 tip, it has a lot of backbone but not a lot of flex for casting. I think you would be much happier with the SWB80MH blank rated at 15-30# and a 11 tip which has a much faster taper for casting. You might even consider the SWB80M blank rated at 15-25# with a 10 tip for an even faster taper. Most of the Forecast Cobia rods I build are the SWB80MH blank. If you are looking for a Cobia/King rod, I would suggest the SWB80M. If you would like to compare the differences, I have all of them in stock. There is nothing like holding a blank before making a decision......Ron


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Where are you located would love to feel them before I buy


----------



## RodnReelDepot (Oct 17, 2007)

The shop is in Pensacola at 8911 Fowler Avenue which is 1/8 mile south of 9 mile road (US90) behind Lowe's. Phone# 458-0428. The shop is open 10:00am-6:00pm Tuesday thru Saturday. Come on by. I would love to show you the Forecast blanks and the other options you have. I do have a 8ft 3in Cobia/King rod already wrapped so you can get the feel of a finished rod.....Ron


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't mean to highjack, but so you build all types of rods? I'm looking for a roller tip
5'6" rod.


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Do you have a variety of blanks in stock I'm going to head that way Saturday after I trout fish that morning. Probably going to buy everything to build it from you if you have it in stock


----------



## RodnReelDepot (Oct 17, 2007)

I do build all types of rods. I have a couple of roller tip customs on the rack and I think one is 5ft 6in. If not, I can always build one in a couple of weeks to your specs. I have several hundred blanks in stock all the time. I also have a good selection of Pacbay, Fuji, and Aftco rod components. There is several hundred colors of thread available, and hundreds of decals to finish the build. I carry blanks from Forecast (eglass & solid glass), Seeker, CUI, Rainshadow, Calstar, and some PacBay boat blanks in lengths from 5ft to 12ft (one and two piece). I don't have everything you could possible want, but I can build most any rod from what I have at the shop. Come on by and see me.....Ron


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks, I will try to come on by some time this week


----------



## RodnReelDepot (Oct 17, 2007)

Look forward to seeing you.......Ron


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Ille see you Saturday Ron probably get the swb80mh and all the components to build it


----------



## RodnReelDepot (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds great...See you on Saturday....Ron


----------



## bmac2001 (Feb 18, 2011)

justingowith the swb80mh i have built 10 or so of these and they work great i have built the swb80h and its way too stiff


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

That's what I'm going to go with appreciate the recommendation


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Ron's rods..!!


----------

